# S-Voice Gagged? You can UnGAG easily



## miked0602 (May 21, 2012)

If you got the s-voice apk this weekend but find that it keeps crashing or not working.

Well READ THIS

This is working on many HTC phones, LG phones, even tablets.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Or, just install Vlingo. I've not been impressed with S-Voice; I think its only allure is that it's not widely available.


----------

